# Corsair iCue API?



## CarstenP70 (4. September 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe mir mal eine Corsair K70 MK.2 mit den schicken Cherry MX Silent (na ja, was man so "silent" nennt...^^) gegönnt. Mit der iCue Software kann man ja das Gröbste schon hinbasteln. Aber gibt es denn eine Möglichkeit, die Beleuchtung programmgesteuert zu setzen? Also ein API halt. Muss nix Offizielles sein, im dortigen Forum gab es schon Ankündigungen. Linken und Header einbinden kann ich selbst, zur Not auch einen Wrapper schreiben, aber dazu müsste ich wissen, welche Lib(s) zuständig ist/sind. Mir schweben Sachen vor wie Blinken, wenn eine Bedingung im Programm erfüllt ist, oder andere Beleuchtung, wenn eine gewisse Taste gedrückt ist oder wurde (Stichwort Makros. die über eine Tastensequenz aufgerufen werden; ganz klassisch: WordStar-Kombinationen, drückst du Strg-K, sollten die Tasten anders leuchten, die im Kontext was ergeben).

Danke!


----------



## Bluebeard (14. September 2018)

Hi! 

Vielleicht hilft dir die SDK schon weiter: http://downloads.corsair.com/download?item=Files/CUE/CUESDK_3.0.207.zip

Falls nein, melde dich bitte in unserem CORSAIR Forum gerne in dem englischen iCUE Bereich mit deinen Fragen zur SDK und iCUE.

Grüße


----------



## CarstenP70 (16. September 2018)

Hi, Blaubart,

ich habe die Tastatur wieder aussortiert. Warum? Sie ist mir einfach zu groß. Sonst ist sie fast traumhaft. Die MX Silent sind fast richtig klasse. Tastenhub und all das sind fast perfekt.

Ich habe mich jetzt für eine Asus Claymore entschieden. Warum?

Sie ist brutto kleiner, weil der Ziffernblock abnehmbar ist. Den brauche ich 95% meiner Zeit nicht, und wenn, stelle ich ihn nach links, sodass ich mit dem rechten Arm nicht so weit nach der Maus ausgreifen muss. Und sie ist netto kleiner, weil der Rand um die Tastenfelder gerade oben und unten wesentlich knapper ist als bei euren ja wie gesagt eigentlich tollen Produkt.

Mal eine Vorschlagsliste für eine K70 MK.3 von mir...
- separierbarer (also abnehmbarer) Ziffernblock
- Ränder viel schmaler, unten das braucht kein Mensch, oben das eigentlich auch nicht (komme darauf zurück)
- alternativ zum Kabel eine Bluetooth-Verbindung (und das Kabel absteckbar), für nicht so zeitkritische Zeiten ^^
- der obere Bereich:
-- die drei Tasten oberhalb von F3 und F4 braucht echt keine alte Sau, und wenn doch, macht Mikrotaster draus, die man nicht von "oben", sondern von "hinten" bedient
-- das Corsair-Logo verlegt ihr zwischen die Cursor-Tasten und die ENTF-ENDE-Bild-Ab-Tasten
-- die Status-LEDS für Num, Caps und Roll baut ihr in die Tasten selbst ein (sowas gabs vor Jahrzehnten schonmal)
-- die "Cassetten-Recorder"-Tasten schafft ihr ab und verlegt die Mute-Taste und den Lautstärkeregler genau dahin, wo die dann mal waren; UND ihr gebt ihnen andere Optionen, etwa statt nur "stumm" auch "zentrieren" und statt "laut-leise" auch Zoom
- Lautstärke
-- dämmt die Tasten optional (von mir aus einer K70 MK.3 Mute Version), sodass es nicht mehr klappert, wenn man über die Tasten streicht, ohne sie zu drücken, und UM HIMMELS WILLEN, denkt euch was Brauchbares, Innovatives zu dieser Leertasten-Mechanik aus! Dieses Geräusch ist grausam, es ist taktil grausam, es ist einfach NUR grausam! Geh mal ganz leicht mit dem Fingernagel senkrecht ungefähr, aber nicht genau über die Mitte der Leertaste!
-- die ganze Tastatur ist eine Echo-Maschine. Wenn du auf eine Taste drückst, kommt es dir so vor, als würden alle anderen Tasten mitflüstern. Als würden sie mitschwingen. Vielleicht liegt das am Alu-Chassis, aber das müsste sich doch mit einer schwimmenden Konstruktion in vibrationsarmem Kunststoff ausmerzen lassen? Wenn ich auf das Ä drücke, möchte ich nicht den Eindruck haben, dass das Q auch noch was zu sirren hat, und schon gar nicht die klappernde Leertaste

Aber um doch noch was Positives zu sagen bei all der Kritik... Und nochmal, das ist Kritik auf ganz hohem Niveau, weil ich die Tastatur an sich ja wirklich mehr als nur gelungen halte... Die Haptik von dem (leider nur) Lautstärke-Regler ist sensationell, im wörtlichen Sinn. Himmel, wenn sich alle Tasten so anfühlen würden wie dieser Regler, würde ich auch 400 € dafür bezahlen (ja, für Metall-Tasten).

Einen habe ich noch. Ist nicht nur Design, sondern auch Ergonomie. Wer sagt eigentlich, dass Tasten konkav sein müssen? Macht sie mal flach! Das sieht nicht nur viel cleaner aus, sondern fühlt sich auch viel besser an, wenn man beim schnellen Schreiben / Gamen nicht ständig auf diese Kanten kommt. Für diese gewölbten Tasten gibt es einen angeblich guten Grund: es soll die Finger führen. Wenn du schnell tippst, weißt du, dass das Quatsch ist, es irritiert im Gegenteil massiv. Und einen schlechten, dämlichen Grund: es war schon immer so. Wenn du schnell tippen willst, egal ob Briefe, Code oder beim Gamen, musst du dein Instrument, also die Tastatur beherrschen. Ich finde eure Lösung mit den gesondert beigelegten Tasten da genau den richtigen Ansatz. Denn erstaunlicherweise sind diese Kappen ja auch flacher


----------



## Bluebeard (2. Oktober 2018)

Vielen Dank für das Feedback und deine Mühe beim Schreiben der Verbesserungswünsche. Ich leite deine Wünsche und die Kritik sehr gerne an unsere Produktentwicklung weiter. Feedback so wie deine ist sehr wertvoll für uns. Danke nochmal.


----------

